# Duda sobre rele en tv Phillco modelo 20av49.



## maxifig (Ene 16, 2016)

buenas tardes gente me presento me llamo marcelo y soy de argentina, y no tengo experiencia en electronica es un hobbi que tengo solo me doy maña para la electronica, tengo un problema con un tv tipo trc que no enciende solo queda en stand by cuando lo enciendo solo desaparece la luz del stand by, no hay imagen ni sonido, la tv estubo afectada por la humedad del ambiente, empeze por lo basico buscando soldaduras frias o algun componente dañado a la vista no encontre nada de eso, saque el relay para probarlo ahora biene mi pregunta, si tiene continuidad pero midiendo en ohms no me deberia dar alguna lectura? solo me da 1, el relay es un ost-s 112dm de 12v, desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## elgriego (Ene 16, 2016)

*Hola maxifig,Bienvenido.

Ahora el tiron de orejas jaja,cuando realices una consulta ,menciona marca y modelo,o diagrama,o foto,de aquello que quieras hacer ,o reparar,la adivinacion no es nuestra especialidad.


Saludos.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2016)

Relé en la mano , la bobina debe darte algún valor en Ohms.

Los contactos deberían darte infinito (1 a la izquierda en el tester) y debería darte 0 Ohm al aplicarle los 12 Vdc a la bobina


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 16, 2016)

deja saco de mi caja de herramientas mi bola de cristal y epezare a adivinar.

¿no sera el fusible?
¿el transistor de salida horizontal reventado?
¿regulador de 130v reventado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola, te recomiendo llevarlo a manos expertas. Sólo lograrás mayores costos a tu bolsillo, si intentas repararlo tu mismo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 16, 2016)

no claro que no!!!

yo empeze siendo un cabernicola, uga uga macha macha.

pero pues empeze a darme cuenta que no sabia nada y me atrevi a tratar de arreglar mi tele a mis escasos 11 años, claro que esa tele murio pero me di cuenta que sabia que podia hacerlo.

hoy en dia digo a si me pase de cavernicola pero solo asi se aprende.

digo quien de ustedes nacio con todo lo que saben.

yo diria que el compañero se atreva y lo intente digo querer es poder


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 16, 2016)

Concuerdo con trilo-byte y la cultura DIYer. Pero está advertido el compañero de que reparar un televisor no es tarea fácil y le puede salir mucho más caro si se la manda.

Recomiendo que cualquier cosa que vayas a hacer la tengas muy bien planificada.

Trata de conseguir un manual de mantenimiento del tv.

Y, efectivamente, pon fotos, diagramas y modelo de lo que quieres hacer; no podemos adivinarlo.

Continua contando tus avances, te ayudaremos en lo que podamos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 17, 2016)

Bueno comenzando desde el principio disculpa elgriego tenes razon me olvide de eso la marca es phillco modelo 20av49.

Para dosmetros correcto el rele meda 1 del lado izquierdo osea que esta bien.

Para TRILO-BYTE el fusible estaba quemado pero tenia un almbrecito de lado a lado lo pase por alto ya que siempre estuvo asi, yo digo si ubiera sido el fusible nisiquiera ubiera prendido la luz del stan by o no?
Ahora voy a probar el transistor de salida horizontal, tambien note un capacitor algo inflado de arriba les mare una foto haber que opinan.

Para Gudino Roberto duberlin no hay problema si se arruina la tv, pero siempre meti la mano en electronica, soy tecnico de pc, que no es lo mismo, pero simpre me gusto la electronica esperemos que este año me den los tiempos para estudiar, gracias de nuevo a todos los que contestaron.

Foto del capacitor, yo le veo una pancita por arriba


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2016)

No eso es normal en ese modelo, hay que ver si hay +B en la etnrad al Flyback o si llega tensión a la etapa osciladora horizontal


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 17, 2016)

no revise el diagrama solo vi la foto peque de flojera.

pero yo diria que si se volo el fusible y la fuente de stand by es por que deben existir 2 fuentes independientes.

una que entrega 130v que es la de B+ y otra que entrega 5v para el microcontrolador.

la fuente que entrega 130v debe tener un regulador que presisamente entraga 130v.

yo quitaria el transistor de salida horizontal , colocaria un fusible y prender el TV.

si no se revienta el fusible es el transistor.

pero si se sigue rebentando es el regulador 

si me equivoco que alguien me de un corregendo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 17, 2016)

Hola, para encarar una reparación de éste tipo, normalmente se utiliza una lámpara serie(incandescente) con la alimentación de red, de ésta manera no sólo podemos observar el comportamiento de la misma, sino también evitar mayores daños, en caso de cortocircuito.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 17, 2016)

fijate que nunca repare una TV en serie a un foco.

pero si puedo decir que normalmente las fallas mas comunes son Regulador 130v morido
transistor de salida horizontal morido

en las tv sony el que se queda morido es el MCZ3001

no digo que estas sean las fallas unicas, hay muchisimas fallas pero estas son las mas mas comunes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2016)

Buenas. 
Ahí dejo manual de servicio.
Veo fuente stand by de 12v que alimenta micro y acciona relé. Yo empezaría revisando esa zona. 
No comentas si el relé actúa o no, si se oye el "clakc-clakc" característico. 
Ahh esos condensadores suelen llevar una tapita de plastico, presiona con el dedo si cede está bien, si dudas puedes quitarla con una cuchilla para verlo mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 18, 2016)

bueno ya probe el transistor de salida horizontal d1555 de base a colector 427 de base a emisor 041 supongo por el damper, de colector a base infinito de colector a emisor tambien infinito, de emisor a colector 455 y de emisor a base 041. supongo que esta bien



ahora voy a probar +b pero a bajo del fly back no no encuentro en las patitas dice los volt de cada pata y en otros dice rfc otro abl y el otro heater, para preobar esas trensiones supongo que debe estar enchufada la tv, el chupete del fly back lo vuevo a poner en su lugar?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 18, 2016)

maxifig dijo:


> bueno ya probe el transistor de salida horizontal d1555 de base a colector 427 de base a emisor 041 supongo por el damper, de colector a base infinito de colector a emisor tambien infinito, de emisor a colector 455 y de emisor a base 041. supongo que esta bien
> 
> 
> 
> ahora voy a probar +b pero a bajo del fly back no no encuentro en las patitas dice los volt de cada pata y en otros dice rfc otro abl y el otro heater, para preobar esas trensiones supongo que debe estar enchufada la tv, el chupete del fly back lo vuevo a poner en su lugar?



Buenas.
El transistor parece bien, los 041 entre base y emisor son del transformador driver de Líneas.

Sí, para probar con la chupeta puesta (no vaya a funcionar de golpe y te de un susto) y el tv enchufado.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 18, 2016)

ok perdon la ignoracncia el tester lo pongo en alterna o continua?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 18, 2016)

Tester en contínua, en la escala mas alta para medir el +B.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2016)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> El transistor parece bien, los 041 entre base y emisor son del transformador driver de Líneas.
> 
> Sí, para probar con la chupeta puesta (no vaya a funcionar de golpe y te de un susto) y el tv enchufado.
> Saludos.


Mucho enbuera alguns transistores de salida Horizontal ya  tienem agregado internamente un resistor de bajo valor (decienas de Ohms )en paralelo con Base y Emissor  
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 18, 2016)

medi las tensiones de las patas del flay back ( ninguna dice +b, solo dicen heater, 190v, gnd, 25v, abl, 15,5v, 123v, rfc, y la ultima h.v) no se si esta bien la punta negra la puse en el que dice gnd y la rojo en las otras patas donde figuraban los voltages ninguna me dio, oscilaba un poquito y terminaba en cero lo probe en stand by y encendiendola, despues cuando saque el chupete con un destornillador a tierra para descargar la pantalla no hizo nada, igual que la primera vez que la abri la tv la descargue antes de revisar y tapoco hizo ruido de descarga, sera problema de flay?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2016)

maxifig dijo:


> medi las tensiones de las patas del flay back ( ninguna dice +b, solo dicen heater, 190v, gnd, 25v, abl, 15,5v, 123v, rfc, y la ultima h.v) no se si esta bien la punta negra la puse en el que dice gnd y la rojo en las otras patas donde figuraban los voltages ninguna me dio, oscilaba un poquito y terminaba en cero lo probe en stand by y encendiendola, despues cuando saque el chupete con un destornillador a tierra para descargar la pantalla no hizo nada, igual que la primera vez que la abri la tv la descargue antes de revisar y tapoco hizo ruido de descarga, sera problema de flay?


Bueno entonses no hay los 123 Voltios DC  oriundos de la fuente de fuerça   
Te recomendo que cheque toda la area denominada como "HOT" y tanbiem los conponentes en trono de "T801"  (veer en lo diagrama esquemactico) .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 18, 2016)

Buenas. 
El +B son los 123v que salen del diodo D801. Sin estos el transistor D1555 no oscila y el tv no enciende.

De todas formas, como indica Daniel Lopes, debes comprobar el primario de la fuente a ver si esta oscilando.
Lo primero ver si hay tensión en el condensador C507 de 150uF/450v. Creo que es el que te parecia hinchado.
Si no hay tension en el condensador, comprobar si el relé está actuando.
En caso de no actuar el relé, hay que comprobar la fuente de stand by. Revisar condensador C701, C710, C722 y Q701 que es un regulador de 5v. 
De momento eso.
Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 19, 2016)

Hola, veamos algunos detalles.
Cómo el flyback trabaja a 16Khz. No puedes medir con un multímetro en AC, valores certeros, en las salidas del mismo. Sólo puedes medir en modo DC, luego del diodo rectificador de la rama que sé dé según el modelo.
Tampoco debes medir en la salida que indica H, HV u OUT HOR., de salida horizontal, pues dañarás el instrumento  ya que ocurren picos de más de 1000Vpp. 
Tampoco tiene sentido, conectar y desconectar el chupete de HV. Sólo se procede cuando el flyback presenta sospecha de cortocircuito interno o bien para saber si se produce la HV.
Lo que debes medir 1ro. son las tensiones del secundario de la fuente. Deben estar todas presentes, aunque en algunos modelos, dichas tensiones suelen ser más bajas en modo St-by.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 19, 2016)

ok entonces entiendo que debo medir el condensador de entrada a la fuente y si hay tension y luego medir el de salida para saber si se corta en el camino, el rele si estaba en operacion, hacia click cundo lo alimentaba con 12v, cuanta tension aprox deberia medir el condensador?. hoy trabajo todo el dia, mañana cuando lo haga les comento, muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 19, 2016)

Buenas.
Debes medir en el condensador de filtro del puente (unos 300v cc). Si hay tensión, medir si tienes los 123v en el diodo D801 que está en el sacundario del transformador T801
Si no hay tensión en el filtro, comprobar que el relé esté dando paso alos 220v ac para el puente.

Como te han sugerido, la chupeta de HV no la sueltes, has tendo suerte que no estaba cargado el tubo o el transformador. Y para descargarlo con un destornillador largo con protección de alto voltaje. 
Con todas las precauciones y aun así me dió una vez una buena, saltó un arco de 4 ó 5 cms y me recorrió todos los dedos. brazo hormigueando media hora.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 19, 2016)

ok lo de las mediciones, no entendi lo de la chupete, ni bien abri la tv fue lo primero que hice descargar el tubo cun un destornillador con un cable conectado a la masa de la tv, igual nunca chispeo quizas xq hacia 1 mes que no estaba enchufado, ayer lo volvia a enchuar para medir tensiones con el chupete en el tubo, habran sido 5minutos de medicion y lo desenchufe y volvi a sacar el chupete con el destornillador a masa tampoco trono, supongo que asi es el procedimiento.

no me asustes .........


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 19, 2016)

A lo que nos referimos es a que la chupeta (chupa, chupete, etc) no hace falta tocarla, descargarla ni sacarla para reparar el tv. De no ser que haya que cambiar el transformador o se dude de que haya corto en tubo.
Yo he dessoldado medio tv buscando averia y no la he tocado pra nada.
No es necesario descargar cuando se hagan pruebas y no sería la primera vez que se estropea el micro por las decargas.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 20, 2016)

bueno acabo de probar el condensador llega hasta 0.60 v, el rele que tengo que probar es el que puse en la primer pregunta si es ese funcionaba bien yo lo probe fuera del circuito


----------



## maxifig (Ene 20, 2016)

avabo de probar el con escala de continuidad el varistor que esta al lado del fusible y no da continuidad en teoria esta bien, mirando me di cuenta de que al lado de la resistencia d113 hay un supuestamente un puente volado, xq supuestamente un puente por la denominacion j115 pero del lado del componente parecia una resistencia, solo quedo las patitas soldadas, en la punta de una patita hay un pedacito del material como si hubiera sido una resistencia, pero por el simbolo j115 es un puente, esa parte ya pertenece al area cold, estoy desconcertado, una cosa mas le voy a sacar el alambre que le pusieron al fusible y le voy a poner una de cuanto tiene que ser en la placa dice algo de 3,15a 250vol, pero en el diagrama que mandaron dice fuse 1a 250v


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 20, 2016)

Buenas.
d113?, eso sería un diodo.. a que otros componentes va?. A veces en lugar de puente ponen resistencias de bajo valor y viceversa.
Cuando dices que el condensador solo llega a 0,60v imagino que con el cable conectado a 220v y el interruptor accionado.
Si es así, poco hay que comprobar, o el interruptor no deja pasar voltios, o el relé no deja pasar voltios, o filtro L801 abierto, o una pista y... poco mas se puede probar.
Creo que me vi a dormir que ya es tarde.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 21, 2016)

si lo medi conectado a 220 con el led de stanby encendido, de cuantos amp debe ser el fusible?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 21, 2016)

Buenas.
El fusible, F801 según esquema, es de 3,15A/250v. Página 24 esquina inferior izquierda.
Pues si el led enciende quiere decir que al transformador de stand by (por darle un nombre) le llega tensión. 
Al puente y por ende al condensador le debería llegar.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 21, 2016)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A lo que nos referimos es a que la chupeta (chupa, chupete, etc) no hace falta tocarla, descargarla ni sacarla para reparar el tv. De no ser que haya que cambiar el transformador o se dude de que haya corto en tubo.
> Yo he dessoldado medio tv buscando averia y no la he tocado pra nada.
> No es necesario descargar cuando se hagan pruebas y no sería la primera vez que se estropea el micro por las decargas.



*Buenas tardes,El desconectar el chupete de mat en los tv,es algo habitual en mi,En cierta ocasion,en un laboraratorio en que trabajaba,uno de los tecnicos,al indicarle de lo conveniente de este procedimiento cuando no sabemos la situacion de la fuente,ni de los circuitos de proteccion,me respondio no pasa nada,conecto un tv, sin siquiera desvincular el +b del tsh. Provocando la inmediata destruccion del trc,(se corto el cañon)como si lo hubieran agarrado con una sierra,al medir el +b se constato que estaba en 190v,y que los circuitos de proteccion no funcionaban. No digo que pase siempre ,pero yo soy de los fanaticos der sacar el chupete y meterlo en un frasco de cafe de vidrio,que para los 18 a 33Kv son una jaula bastante aceptable y segura.Claro no lo dejen suelto,porque si salta un chispita se puede derivar por cualquier lugar,pero haciendo esto que les digo del frasco ,no existe ningun riesgo para el que este trabajando.  

Saludos. *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 21, 2016)

Buenas.
Gracias por el aporte-explicación, aunque según tengo el banco de trabajo seguro que me tiro el frasco encima y me "acalambro"  .
Yo me volví loco hace años con un Thomson que cruzaba el transistor de Líneas, al final le estaban llegando unos 300v  .Era un condensador del primario de la fuente y todavía está funcionando    .
Tuve suerte no eplotó nada, sólo tres transistores  hasta que recordé que tenía un casquillo con bombilla para estos casos .
Por cierto, sin mas datos, sigo pensando que el relé no deja pasar tensión.

*Off topic*: En el primer taller que trabajé, _como broma para novatos_, cuando estabas despistado te acercaban la chupeta a las patas del banco  y te daba mucha .
Saludos.


Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 21, 2016)

pues mi primer babosada fue quitar el chupon de alto voltaje *"anodo de aceleracion"*
alias *chupón*.

fue meterlo en un bote de plastico pero no lo asegure con una pinza o cinta lo deje , jale el chasis y raz 
revente la jungla!! estallo.

lo bueno es que la falla era la jungla fallaba la croma y al encender la TV prendia en rojo hasta alcanzar a sacar imagen B/N y el procedimiento era precisamente hacer un transplante de jungla.

era una JVC de 26 pulgadas. aun lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 23, 2016)

hola gente bueno sigo dando vuetas estube probando los volt que ingrsanban a unas de las patitas del boton de encendido solo me llega 1.5 supongo que es poco ahora me fui para el lado de la fuente stanby como la puedo probar si funciona es la tpw 2018, se me dio por probar con continuidad la resistencia que esta al lado la r703 por lo que me parece que es de 220 k ohms con continuidad pito el teste (deberia) y para medir los 220k no lo entiendo en la escala del multimetreo las escalas de ohms tiene, 2m 200k 20k 2k y la ultima 200 pero no dice que en ninguna me da valor sola en la de 200, me da 2,5


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2016)

no no estas perdido es como decir el paciente sufre del corazon vamos a abrir los pies para ver si estan bien las venas.

1.-primero que nada debes tener el diagrama de tu chasis del TV a la mano si lo tienes en PDF tambien sirve.

2.- debes localizar en el diagrama donde viene B+ y los voltajes de Stand By.

3.- una vez localizados revisa que los voltajes esten presentes como el diagrama lo pide.

4.-revisa los voltajes en el transistor de salida horizontal *Sin prender el TV*.

5.- quita el chupon anodo de aceleracion y metelo en un envase de plastico.

6.- enciende el TV chasis con todo desconectado y asergurate que el chupon este lejos del circuito.

7.- mide los voltajes presentes* no midas los de alto voltaje puedes matar el multimetro*.

8.-revisa que el transistor de salida horizontal no tenga mucha temperatura.

9.- si encuentras un voltaje malo vuelve a medir y revisa si hay soldaduras frias o un componente dañado, si esta dañado cambialo.

*y asi de facil*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2016)

maxifig dijo:


> hola gente bueno sigo dando vuetas estube probando los volt que ingrsanban a unas de las patitas del boton de encendido solo me llega 1.5 supongo que es poco ahora me fui para el lado de la fuente stanby como la puedo probar si funciona es la tpw 2018, se me dio por probar con continuidad la resistencia que esta al lado la r703 por lo que me parece que es de 220 k ohms con continuidad pito el teste (deberia) y para medir los 220k no lo entiendo en la escala del multimetreo las escalas de ohms tiene, 2m 200k 20k 2k y la ultima 200 pero no dice que en ninguna me da valor sola en la de 200, me da 2,5



Buenas.
No llegaremos a ningún lado si no compruebas lo que te piden.
En primer lugar, estaría bien que buscaras en la placa el número de chasis, para buscar (si aparece) el esquema exacto, pues parece que hay algunas variaciones de lo que escribes con lo que veo en la información que subí.
Tpw 2018 es un transformador normal (en esquema sería tpw 2010), la resistencia R703 es de 2,2Ω *Por lo que te da ± bien*. 
Esa resistencia va a un puente de diodos D701, a la salida de ese puente deberías tener ±12v cc. 
Ese puente rectificador alimenta (da corriente) a los transistores Q709 y Q702. El emisor de Q702 alimenta a Q701 que es un regulador de 5v, ahí en la patilla 3 del regulador debe haber 5v.
Si esos 5v no estan o estan bajos el micro no da la orden de arranque al tv. Por lo tanto no hay tension en el relé y no hay tensión ( a través de contactos de relé) en el puente de diodos "principal" D810.
Espero haberme explicado bien.
¿Has medido si le llegan los 220v ac al puente rectificador D810?
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 26, 2016)

buenas noches gente, pincha el puente de diodos d701 la salida tiene 20,5v cc y su entrada que las medi en las patitas del medio 22v ca que viene del tpw y en el d810 si coloco las puntas en las patitas del medio no tengo corriente alterna si la punta negra la pongo en masa las cuatro patitas le llegan 220 alterna, de paso le reemplaze el fusible x el q tenia con alambrecito, comenzo a hacer un zumbido cerca de la salida de la fuente no pude identificar exactamente de donde.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2016)

Buenas.
Si mides con respecto a la masa general (masa de secundario fuente, chasis, trc, etc..) o masa de primario de fuente, te dará cosas raras. 
La medida válida es en el centro del puente, siempre que ahí esté la entrada de ac (≈).
Según esquema los 220v ac del enchufe (ficha) van al fusible, después al interruptor, del interruptor al filtro L801, de este al T701 (trafo de stand by) y *a traves del relé *al puente de diodos D810.

220v ac => enchufe => Fusible 3,15A => SW801 =>
L801=> T701 y RELE => D810.
De esto se desprende que si tienes tensión en el T701 (transformador), lo único que impide que no haya tensión en D810 es el relé.
Comprueba si le entran 12v cc al bobinado de este.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 28, 2016)

gracias por la paciencia aca encotre el diagrama la parte de la fuente porq el que subieron es 530a y este es el 530 que es el que tengo, por eso hay cosa que no concuerdan.



esta foto es de otro usuaria y foro pero co el mismo problema ese componente r830 que tiene 3 patitas que esta puenteado en mi placa no esta, solo hay resto de soldadura que componente va ahi

me podrias indicar la secuencia devuelta muy claramente como lo hiciste anteriormente con este diagrama?, xq el sw801 no lo encuentro en mi placa muchas gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 28, 2016)

Buenas.
El SW es el interruptor de encendido general, en ese esquema no viene quizás porque esté fuera de la placa. Supongo que el cable de red va al interruptor y de este a la placa (conector P802).

La resistencia R830 es una resistencia PTC, su función es dejar pasar corriente hasta alcanzar cierta temperatura. Se usa para dar tensión durante unos segundos a la bobina desmagnetizadora, que está rodeando el tubo (pantalla). De momento el que falte no es importante, lo principal es hacer que el tv encienda.

Camino que recorren (o deberían) los 220v :
-De enchufe a fusible y de fusible a filtro L801.
-De filtro L801 a T701 (TPW-2010) y *a traves* de 
 contactos *de relé* a puente D810.
Si en TPW tienes 220v, en D810 lo único que impide que no hayan 220 es el relé.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Ene 28, 2016)

barbaro mañana cuando llegue a casa reviso y comento, gracias


----------



## maxifig (Ene 29, 2016)

hola gente, bueno medi el recorrido que me marcaste hasta la primera patita del rele llegan los 220v, lo que si no pasa hacia el puente de diodos porque no se activa el rele, supuse que le tiene que llegar el voltage continuo es de 12v el rele para que se active, medi del otro lado del rele pero no le llega ningun voltage siguiendo hacia atras llegue hasta un diodo zener d713, lo medi en escala de diodo,directamente en la placa y me daba valores hacia ambos lados 270 ohms dije esat en corto, por las dudas medi otros dentro de la placa iguales y median 576 ohms sin sacarlos, cuando saque el d713 media 576 en una sola direccion entonces estaba bien, medi la pista donde estaba el diodo y seguia marcando lo mismo 270 ohm en ambas direciones, es como si el d713 no cumplia su funcion, mas atras choque con un transistor chiquito q710, deberia chequear ese?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2016)

observa en el circuito que ese rele es manejado por un transistor, es super secillo cuando se prende con la llave principal se energiza el tranformador de la fuente auxiliar la que provee tesión para el relay y via regulaador de los 5V para el micrio y se debe prender uno de los tres diodos del frente si mal no recuerdo el que esta má arriba que es rojo, si este no eniende la fuente auxiliara no trabaja, no vi este post antes hace dos diás me trajeron un chacis de ese mismo modelo que estuvieron 15 dís sn poderlo hacer andar el televior sse habia caido y se rompio un poco en la zona de flyback, no estaba bien reparado en esa zona por loq ue mejore todo pero seguía sin arrancar, llevagan 220 a la parte de donde esta la fuente secundaria, pero sobre los terminales del tranformador no habia 220 levante el barniz y pude ver la fina línea del corte de pista, limpie adecudamente resolde y ohhh ya quedo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 30, 2016)

Buenas.
No sé las veces que he "insinuado" que el relé no estaba funcionando. 

Lo que hay que ver es si tienes 12v en Q702 y los 5v en Q701. Esas tensiones son primordiales para alimentar al micro y que este "comande" el relé. Esto ya lo he comentado y lo comenta *Pandacba* en el último post.
Ya he encontrado el D713. No es un zener, es un 1N4148 y está en paralelo con la bobina del relé. Por eso al quitar el diodo te da 270 Ohms, lo que mide la bobina del relé.

Se supone que, el Q710 es el que hace funcionar al relé, cuando recibe la señal del micro(patilla 32).
Compruéba el transistor pero seguramente etá bien.

En la imagen comprimida indico (en esquema) la zona a revisar. La línea roja indica donde debe haber tensión y donde buscar los 5v. El zener de 12v comprúebalo. La bobina y el condensador de la zona superior son de la línea de lo 5v, posibles causa de mala alimentación del micro.
De momento no te mareo mas.
En un par de horas vuelvo. Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 8, 2016)

buenas gente disculpen la ausencia es que me fui de vacaciones y me olvide de avisarles bueno voy a probar lo que me dijiste pincha aunque el rele fue lo primero q saque y probe con 12v y abria y cerraba bien, sino bueno lo llevare a un servi y empezare a estudiar electronica. gracias a todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 8, 2016)

Buenas. 
Al decir que el relé no funciona me refería a que, seguramente, no le llegaba tensión, como es el caso.
Si no te corre prisa (y tienes sitio disponible) sigue revisando y en google hay muchos tutoriales de como comprobar componentes electrónicos.
Comprueba lo que indiqué y comentas, sin prisas.

Pd. Espero que hayas descansado y disfrutado en tus mini vacaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## vihuaplo (Feb 9, 2016)

HOLA amigos 

puedo usar un rele para simular la pulsasion de un boton en este caso de la apertura de un porton electrico marca americk 711 en la botonera corren 24 v el rele lo controlaria con arduino y un bluethoh ya tengo armado el programa y la app construida en app inventor pero solo me falta este paso porfavor alguien que me ayudara porfa saludos camaradas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2016)

Buenas vihuaplo.
A lo mejor el relé no es lo ideal, por los rebotes. Por otro lado tendría que ser un relé de pulsos, que al meterle tensión hace contacto unos segundos y vuelve a su posición. Al menos eso pienso.

Creo que en el foro leí algo similar a como accionar (o las dudas) un relé mediante arduino. Hay un apartado para eso y la verdad es que yo no tengo ni idea, es mi asignatura pendiente.

PD. Echale un vistazo a las normas del Foro, sobre todo en cuanto a escritura.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 10, 2016)

si bien disfrutadas gracias, si tiempo y lugar tengo, bueno medi lo que me indicaste, q702 tiene 11,17volt y q701 4.84volt aparentemente estan bien, tambien medi la pata 14 vdd del micro y tiene 4.79, quedaria probar L702 y c718 no habia ningun condensador mejor dicho no hay nada del otro lado de la placa esta estañada dnde irian las patitas se ve que nunca hubo nada ahi.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 10, 2016)

Buenas.
Quizás los +5 estén un poco bajos, pero en algunos aparatos no dan 5v exactos así que puede estar bien.
De todas formas comprueba C710 - 100uF/16v, o si no cámbialo directamente.
La bobina comprueba si te da continuidad, que no tenga resistencia.

Comprueba el transistor Q710. Si te dá bien comprueba tensiones.
Mide en la base de Q710 a ver si tienes algo cuando le das a encender. Si no te da nada repite midiendo en D720 para descartar R756. Las mediciones con masa del sintonizador (por ejemplo).
En caso de no tener tensión en D720, medir si hay algo en patilla 32 del micro I701.

También puedes medir en la patilla 8 de I702, que es la memoria, a ver si están los 5v.


Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 12, 2016)

buenas, bueno probe volt en c710 tenia 4,83v en stnd by y encendido, (aunque todabia no lo cambie no se ve deteriorado, pero si decis q lo cambie lo cambiams) 
-el q710 los volt en stand by base:0,04v colector: 11,15 emisor:0v encendido base:0,65 colector: 0,05v emisor: 0.25v (ahora lo saco y lo compruebo)
-d720 no tiene tension
-patita 32 i701 stnd by 0,03v encendido 4,59v
-patita 8 i702 stand by 4,83v igual q en encendido.
gracias por la paciencia pincha!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 12, 2016)

Buenas.

Si en patilla 32 de I701 tienes los 5v de encendido, se supone que el micro está bien o por lo menos está mandando la orden de arrancar.
Los 5v del micro deberían llegar al diodo D710, en ánodo deberías tener los 4,59v. Si no los tienes o están bajos hay que buscar por qué no llegan bien, una pista cortada, una soldadura fría, etc. 

Colector Q710 standby = 11,15v
Colector Q710 Power on= 0,05v
Emisor   Q710 Power on= 0,25v ??
Diría que el transistor funciona pero no puede con el relé. Sí compruebalo, sacalo para hacerlo.
Cuando tienes 0,05v en colector (encendido) ¿que tensiones tienes en la bobina del relé?.

Edito. Yo cambiaría C701, C702 y C710. Quizás no filtren bien y eso haga que las tensiones estén un poco bajas. 
Mide si tienes 12v en D702.
Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 13, 2016)

buenas, d710 no lo encuentro quizas quisiste decir d720 si es ese si le llegan los 4,59 de la patita 32 i701
-d702 si le llegan 12v
ahora antes de cambiar los condensadoresq marcaste quiero que escuches el ruido que hace, se escucha mucho el ambiente pero cuando lo acerco al trafo amarillo en el seg 15 se aprecia el zumbido siempre hizo eso, con unos golpes arancaba la imagen pero el zumbido seguia hasta que ya ni con golpes dio imagen

este es el video


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 13, 2016)

Buenas.
Lo primero, sí es el D720  (me lié con el Q710 supongo).

El ruido (ruidazo mas bien), parece un zumbido de bobina, aunque también podría ser el relé vibrando. Si llegara a arrancar te diría que son fugas de alta, pero no es el caso.

Puedes utilizar un destornillador (desarmador), como si fuera un estetoscópio para localizar el causante.
Con el mango bien pegado al oido, vas tocando las piezas sospechosas, transformador, filtro de entrada, relé, etc.
Con las fotos que pusiste no ubico el relé, pero supongo no estará muy lejos.

Has comprobado Q710 que no tenga fugas.

Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 13, 2016)

no me ira a patear nada con destornillador no?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 13, 2016)

maxifig dijo:


> no me ira a patear nada con destornillador no?



Jeje no, sólo toca en transformadores, relés y cosas grandes y aisladas, que generalmente son las que pueden producir ruidos. También puedes cambiar el destornillador por un palo de madera o plástico, aunque seguro es mas eficaz el metal como conductor de sonido.
También puedes descartar varios componentes como el filtro de entrada o el relé. El filtro (L801) lo puenteas y el relé le desueldas una pata de la bobina.

Edito: Me he vuelto a releer todo y pienso que para descartar y adelantar quizás seria conveniente puentear el relé. Pero en lugar de usar un puente/cable usar una lámpara, que actuará de protección en caso de que haya un corto o excesivo consumo; Cosa que podría estar haciendo que el relé no entre.

Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 14, 2016)

hola, bueno el zumbido viene del fly back casi seguro, toque eltransformador amarillito, los filtro varistor pero nada acerque la oreja a centimetros del fly y viene de ahi, aunque no lo toque con el destornillador por las dudas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 14, 2016)

Buenas.
Te diría que es imposible, pero, estudiando el esquema, veo que le entran los 12v (del relé) por la salida de 25v del flyback. No se lo que eso puede hacer en el transformador o si está mal y por eso vibra. 
Revisa las soldaduras del flyback.

El puente J115, al que hacías referencia hace unos días, está para forzar al relé a funcionar (imagino temas de fábrica para chequeo de circuitos).
*Sin olvidarte de conectar una lampara en serie con el enchufe*, puentea J115 y enciende el tv a ver que hace.
Al probar con la lampara serie, desconecta la bobina desmagnetizadora.

https://www.google.es/search?q=lampara+serie+para+pruebas&biw=1024&bih=615&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBtbr-sfjKAhUHnBoKHZiaDUgQ_AUIBigB

Saludos.


----------



## maxifig (Feb 15, 2016)

huu ese era un campo en el que no me queria meter el de probar con la lampara, prefiero no hacerlo no estoy seguro, en unos dias lo llevare a un tecnico y cundo me diga donde era la falla les comento y cierro el tema, gracias a todos por contestar, especialmente a vos picha q me tuviste paciencia, en marzo comienzo el curso de electronica y voy a estar mas seguro con el tema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2016)

Buenas.
Uhuu cobarde!! No, es broma. A mi tambén me da mucho respeto lo que no conozco.

Si te soy sincero, la lámpara la he usado en muy contadas ocasiones, pero ahora que llevo años parado la uso mas. No están las cosas para gastar a lo tonto. 
Un simple casquillo con dos cables con pinzas cocodrilo, se quita el fusible y una pinza en cada extremo del portafusible. La bombilla hace de protección y "chivato" en lugar del fusible.

También puedes hacer el puente (J115) y confiar en que el fusible proteja si hay algún corto. 
Bueno cada uno conoce sus limitaciones y seguro que en unos meses ya te atreves con próximas averias.

Suerte en los estudios y por aquí estamos.

Saludos.


----------

